# Phenom 2 555BE or atlon 2 635



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2010)

i am using a Asrock N68C-S UCC which supports unlocking cores and are wondering whether to get the Athlon 635 x4 or the Phenom 2 555 black edition and try to unlock the extra cores.

The Phenom is £85 and the Athlon is £93.


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 2, 2010)

I would say get the X4. Unlocking is hit or miss at best. Most of the 555's unlock, but not all. If you really need a X4 then get one. If you want something to play with, the 555 is a good choice.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2010)

if i do unlock the extra cores will i need to replace the stock cooler with something better

if so then which cooler should i buy


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 2, 2010)

+1 to the X4 but if you happen to see an unlockable 5XX BE up for sale, grab it.


----------



## WAR10CK (Jul 2, 2010)

If i were you i will buy the Phenom 2 555 black edition but the first thing you should do is find out if  you motherboard can unlock the processor too here is a list http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/535501-amd-phenom-ii-core-unlocking-guide.html


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=N68C-S UCC&cat=Overview

it says you can unlock cpu cores on the product page


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 2, 2010)

cheesy999 said:


> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=N68C-S UCC&cat=Overview
> 
> it says you can unlock cpu cores on the product page



Get an AMD chipset instead of nvidia cause i would bet the AMD chipset would OC better than the Nvidia. Get the this! and it supports core unlock and higher OC for mem and such.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2010)

For me this would cost significantly more as N68C-S UCC supports both ddr2+3 and i do not have enough money to upgrade to ddr3 as well as upgrade the CPU

my current CPU is much more pathetic then both of the new ones as it is a athlon 4200, with the brisbane core


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2010)

Go with the x4.


----------



## dr_dream (Jul 3, 2010)

I would gamble and try the Phenom II X2 555, since most of these CPUs can be unlocked and your motherboard is able to do that.


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Jul 31, 2010)

will the Asrock 880GXH able to unlock? i dont see on the list, plus do i need to upgrade the stock cooler if i want to unlock my Phenom 555 Blk X2 to X4?


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hvale2k5 said:


> will the Asrock 880GXH able to unlock? i dont see on the list, plus do i need to upgrade the stock cooler if i want to unlock my Phenom 555 Blk X2 to X4?



Yes you can unlock with the Asrock 880GXH.

No you do not need to upgrade the stock cooler to unlock. However you might need a new stock cooler if you plan on overclocking the CPU further, especially if more voltage is needed.

The cost of a new cooler and the Phenom X2 555 is the price of a Phenom II X4 so think wisely.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 31, 2010)

The difference is that the Athlons lack L3 cache.

I would get a Phenom II 555BE but for £90 im really sure you can find a x3 Phenom II i even got my x4 955BE second hand for £100


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 1, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Yes you can unlock with the Asrock 880GXH.
> 
> No you do not need to upgrade the stock cooler to unlock. However you might need a new stock cooler if you plan on overclocking the CPU further, especially if more voltage is needed.
> 
> The cost of a new cooler and the Phenom X2 555 is the price of a Phenom II X4 so think wisely.



Temperature is not going to be a problem from X2-X4? so all i need to set the "ACC" to Auto? if im planning to keep the all the speed the same.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hvale2k5 said:


> Temperature is not going to be a problem from X2-X4? so all i need to set the "ACC" to Auto? if im planning to keep the all the speed the same.



An extra core will not increase the temperature signficantly. However a overclock in addition to the core unlock might.


You do realise that you have about a 50% chance of unlocking successfully and even then the core might be unstable. Wouldnt it be cheaper and less hassle to find a Athlon II X3 or X4 and call it a day?


----------



## joeyck (Aug 1, 2010)

I would get a 555be or 720be

unlock or not they still both perform great... 

also come with the L3...


----------



## caoder (Aug 1, 2010)

555be is a great chip prolly better than the athlon, l3 is great unlocked multis will usually let u go to 4.0 easy. and on top of that if its cores are unlocked, then u have a full x4 BE


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 1, 2010)

caoder said:


> 555be is a great chip prolly better than the athlon, l3 is great unlocked multis will usually let u go to 4.0 easy. and on top of that if its cores are unlocked, then u have a full x4 BE



Sigh. But if the Phenom II 555BE doesnt unlock you'd of wished that you had the cheaper Athlon II X3.

This thread is dead, I see no evidence that the original OP has any interest in this thread any more. Hope he returns one day and tells us what he bought in the end.


----------

